

Calculate cost for building an app - madnan
http://howmuchtomakeanapp.com/

======
madnan
People ask me all the time "how much do you think it would cost to build
<insert app idea>?". Now I just point them to this site. Kind of like let me
google the for you but for app ides. I do realize it's free advertising for
the Crew which is a dev group but still pretty cool and it's free.

